# ID 10 T error



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

idiot from BC driving across the neighbouring province while asleep.

Criminal charges, 24 suspension for fatigue and likely a ban from having oranges in the car with him.

Speeding Tesla driver caught napping behind the wheel on Alberta highway | CBC News
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...a-ponoka-speeding-dangerous-driving-1.5727828


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> idiot from BC driving across the neighbouring province while asleep.
> 
> Criminal charges, 24 suspension for fatigue and likely a ban from having oranges in the car with him.
> 
> ...


MORONS


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't think you can blame Autopilot for these kinds of drivers at all. If they didn't have Autopilot, they might not be able to take a nap, but they will certainly be watching movies or texting while speeding along on the highway. It's the general thought that they have better things to do than actually drive that's the problem.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm confused why they gave them a 24 hour fatigue suspension. Didn't they just have a nap?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> I don't think you can blame Autopilot for these kinds of drivers at all. If they didn't have Autopilot, they might not be able to take a nap, but they will certainly be watching movies or texting while speeding along on the highway. It's the general thought that they have better things to do than actually drive that's the problem.


I don't think anyone was blaming AP.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Oranges?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> Oranges?


why thank you for asking 

I have heard that a navel orange is about the right size, weight and shape to jam into the steering wheel and defeat the "hands on the wheel" detection algorithm.


----------

